# Best replacement hood hinges?



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

The hood on my car just would never close the right way. I know why now. I have both hinges off and the springs removed. One of the hinges is not original and the other has about two inches of play from side to side. I'm looking for replacements. I weary of buying used from e-bay because they could be just as worn out as mine. No way to know without removing the springs. Anyway, does anyone have any experience with buying new ones? The prices really vary. I don't want to end up with junk, but I'd like not to pay an arm and a leg either.

Thanks,

Brad


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Brad, check with this guy. Home His name is Willey and he has been rebuilding hinges for people on Team Chevelle for years. He has very positive feedback. He may have rebuilts in stock or can get them for you.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

You can't beat original equipment. I would have them rebuilt too. I've heard the aftermarket ones aren't all that great....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

the aftermarket ones used to be "flimsey", they would flex side to side. If you weren't careful closing your hood, you could put quite a scratch in either fender. I would look for originals, I paid $80 for a powdercoated pair last year on e-bay. Eric


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I bought a set of new repo ones off e-bay and have a problem with the rear of the hood sucking down to the fender level. After closing I always have to push the rear corners down. Yes the hinges are adjusted as low as they can go in the back.


----------



## ride400 (Jun 16, 2009)

rukee i have the same problem with my hinges. allowing the hood to pop up in the rear. did you buy replacement ones from ames?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

ride400 said:


> rukee i have the same problem with my hinges. allowing the hood to pop up in the rear. did you buy replacement ones from ames?


No, I got them from a place on e-bay, but not ames.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Mine did that very same thing Rukee. I always had to push down the rear to match the fender line. I was wondering if that's due to worn out springs. Once I removed the springs, I noticed the excess play in the hinges.

I was nervous about putting them back on the car as the insides of the fenders are now freshly painted and the hood will be painted as well once it goes back on the car. I'm not trying to scratch them up by using the same bum hinges. 

I'd prefer originals, but as I said, I don't want to chance e-bay with getting some as worn as mine. I'd rather just buy some good quality stuff. I will check with the guy you suggest, Mitch. Only one of mine is an original, so I may not be able to get credit for cores. Oh well.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

You can still get new ones from GM for about $150 but he doesn't like them either. He thinks they are cheesy compared to the real thing. Give him a call or shoot him an email. I think you'll like what you hear.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The ones in my '65 are original to the car and are like Rukee's: I have to push down the right rear corner of the hood. Been like that for the 28 years I've had the car. The cure would be to hog out the adjustment holes where it mounts to the body. My hinges were chromed by the previous owner, and are otherwise fine. I don't want to grind on the chrome! The hinges in my '67 are original GM hinges, but the hood fits perfectly. About the best fitting hood I've ever seen on a GTO, and the car has over 240,000 miles on it! I vote for GM parts that are reconditioned or verified good. Forget the China stuff.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Done. I sent him e-mail.Thanks for the referral. I'd rather deal with a local professional with his reputation on every product he fixes/services/sells than a Chinese Parts Supplier any day. (although it is fun to look at the CPS catalogues)


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> The ones in my '65 are original to the car and are like Rukee's: I have to push down the right rear corner of the hood. Been like that for the 28 years I've had the car. The cure would be to hog out the adjustment holes where it mounts to the body. My hinges were chromed by the previous owner, and are otherwise fine. I don't want to grind on the chrome! The hinges in my '67 are original GM hinges, but the hood fits perfectly. About the best fitting hood I've ever seen on a GTO, and the car has over 240,000 miles on it! I vote for GM parts that are reconditioned or verified good. Forget the China stuff.


It's ether that or the fenders are slightly too close together, but I'm not going to start moving the front end around now. Everything fits good except that rear edge of the hood, and when I push it down it looks great, so I'm leaving it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree. If all else looks good, leave it alone. Wallowing out the lower hinge hole and moving the hinge down a hair would probably work. If you do it, I will!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> I agree. If all else looks good, leave it alone. Wallowing out the lower hinge hole and moving the hinge down a hair would probably work. If you do it, I will!!


Except if the fenders are too close together. Then lowering that hole will do nothing.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

ive run into this problem before with stock hinges and aftermarket. never thought about the fenders being to far in. (they cant go very far in until the cowl screen wont fit). if this is the culprit you could move the hinges closer together on the side that fastens to the hood. you really have me wondering now, but about six months to late on the last build. i will keep this in mind for the next one though!


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Rukee said:


> Except if the fenders are too close together. Then lowering that hole will do nothing.


Oh, c'mon it 'ill be fun :rofl:

Seriously, The fella Mitch referred has returned two of my e-mails already and I'm convinced he's the guy. I'll be sending them to him shortly.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Jstreet said:


> Oh, c'mon it 'ill be fun :rofl:
> 
> Seriously, The fella Mitch referred has returned two of my e-mails already and I'm convinced he's the guy. I'll be sending them to him shortly.


Glad I could be of help, Brad. I'm sure you'll post pics of them when they come back...


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

I'll give you some before and after shots. I personally prefer the after shots.....if you know what I mean.


----------



## y2kjammer (Dec 18, 2009)

I finally got my '66 Lemans home and am beginning body work. I'll get some pics up soon. First order of business was to get the hood fitting right so I wouldn't be making adjustments down the road with fresh paint. I had the same problem with getting the back of the hood to close down correctly. The hinge I had was worn (slop side to side - flex in when closing). I tried re-swedging it but was unable to tighten it up. Fortunately the guy I got the car from had a couple extra hinges that weren't worn at all. I mounted them and the opened the ORIGINAL GM factory 1966 Tempest Chassis manual that he also gave me (ok - cost me 2 beers) and looked up hood adjustment. All it said to do was loosen the two hinge bolts on the fender, open the front of the hood up as far as it would go and tighten the bolts. Sounded WAY too easy. I did it and voiala the hood fit perfectly. I did it to both sides and now no problem. I do have to make a small fender alignment ajustment to get the driver side gap correct at the front, but that shouldn't be a problem. Hope this helps some of you. I'm happy to share any info that is in the manual. Feel free to ask.


----------

